# Mallorca 0606



## Steven (Apr 16, 2007)

I was cleaning up pix of last year and i seem to have forgotten to post my little fieldtrip of last year holliday to Mallorca on here,...
Awsome place close to the coast but away from the touristic spots of this Baleartic island !!!!

I wouldn't have left the island without seeing this cuties
_Euscorpius balearicus_





_Euscorpius balearicus_





Most interesting sight for me:
natural brooding-room of
_Scolopendra oraniensis_ mom around young instars





These were everywhere,... _Hogna spec._
quite big as a fact as well !





And the only reptile that crossed our path on our arachno-trip.






PS: where are all the European fieldtrips ??? seems that only our US-members go out and post pix


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 16, 2007)

excellent pics, beautiful animals

i hesitate to admit it... but i think that tortise is my favorite.


oh yeah, to save my fellow americans a google, these are islands off of spain =P


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice pictures.:clap:  Did you take it in the same place that you found?
E. balearicus are so cute.  They run fast isn't it? Nice pix. But I like a lot the picture of the S.oraniensis. Very interesting to find it with eggs in the nature. It has a very good coloration, little blue legs in front of their bronishish body.
Feel like a lucky man for find the turtle. I haven't seen any in the nature.

Good trip. Good pictures and I hope you has enjoy in PP.CC 
This summer I promise S. cingulata Field trip, and B. xambeui travel trip ( this one little bit to realise)

Cheers
Carles


----------



## froggyman (Apr 22, 2007)

sweet little scorpions! whats their venom like?


----------



## Gigas (Apr 22, 2007)

They'd struggle to break through your skin by the looks of them! they ar eurscorpius so i should imagine the venom is very  weak


----------

